# Pregnant after tubal ligation?



## jadedmysteria (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay I had a tubal ligation May 30, 2011 right after my c-section (while they still had me open). They cut, tied and burned my tubes during this process. About four or five months ago I got my normal O discharge of the thin, clear, snot like fluid which I hadn't gotten since the tubal. I called my OBGYN and they said all was fine and not to worry about it, so I didn't. AF showed her horns the 27th of last month and I ovulated on the 12th of this month. I have been really active with my fiance since I thought I could not have any more kids.

About 4 DPO I started having symptoms such as slight cramping, my nipples were sore and I was (and am still) leaking a clear then to milk colored fluid from my left nipple. As the days have passed my symptoms have just gotten worse. The symptoms I've had so far are:

* Nausea when I wake up
* Sensitivity to smells which sometimes makes me nauseous
* My BBs are getting larger
* Mild cramping in both lower back and abdominal areas 
* Gassy (normal pre-AF)
* 9 DPO late evening strong AF like cramps on right side both in the front and in the back
* Light headed and dizzy (normal pre-AF)
* Very tired but can't sleep well
* Leaking nipple
* Frequent urination (UTI like)

I took a cheap $.88 HPT from walmart at 6 DPO and that was a BFN. Then one at 9 DPO which showed a faint line that both my fiance and I saw. And then another today (10 DPO) which was a BFN. My AF is not due till the 26th but I can't help but feel that I am pregnant. Any women out there who may have some advice or have gotten pregnant after a tubal ligation? Also, should I take another HPT later? If so what DPO would you suggest?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## bruebee (Feb 21, 2012)

Could you call your doc and get the blood test? I had my tubal march 2011 and my doc told me that if I noticed pregnancy symptoms to call right away. The chances of a tubal pregnancy is a lot higher when you have had the ligation. Good luck and I hope all goes well for you!


----------

